# Confusion - Aquallife Double Strip lights



## JDonner (Jul 15, 2007)

*Question #1*: Why is that the lamps in the Coralife Freshwater Aqualight-30" Double Strip are not centered?

This is the image that all sites show that sell them:

http://www.marineandreef.com/products/aqualight30FreshDouble.jpg

*Question #2*: Why is that the image on the box looks different?


----------



## enzo (Aug 19, 2006)

i have the single strip version and the light is centered.


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

LOL~~

It's funny~~ I've just bought the exact same 30" light for my plant tank today ~~ 

The actual light strips(the one I got from my LFS) are the same as it showed on the box, one on each side, so you don't really have to worry!! I bought it to replace the LightGlo canopy that came with the tank which I have dual powerglo T8 Stripe lights (40W in total), and it is no comparsion with the Coralife one (130W)!! Now I have it set on 2 timers now so both of them won't be on all the time & they both shuts off for 1 hr after 4 hr, hopefully this will prevent the Algea a little bit~~


----------



## JDonner (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks!  

Now I have to find a glass canopy that fits this one, because the ones that I've seen have this dark hinge in the middle. It's for a 29 gallon btw, with the width about 12". I'm planning to have one lamp running for a much shorter time than the other lamp to avoid algae. I wanted to have 2x65W since the tank is rather deep (about 19").

The only thing I worry about is heat, even with these fans... I don't like those horries stories of cracked canopy glass! (I'm not planning to use legs).


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a dual coralife on my 72g setting right on a glass canopy and it does not crack the glass. The coralifes do not run that hot. In fact I have the first bulb come on first without the fan for about 4 hours before they both come on without any problems. I wouldn't recommend it with a Current or AGA. I have in the past cracked a canopy with a 110watt cf AGA light that was suppose to be able tos set on it's own AGA canopy.


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

There are glass tops that have that strip off center to allow for lights. Can't for the life of me remember where to get them....hopefully someone will come along and answer that part.


----------



## JDonner (Jul 15, 2007)

ingg said:


> There are glass tops that have that strip off center to allow for lights. Can't for the life of me remember where to get them....hopefully someone will come along and answer that part.


Versa Top Glass Canopy by All Glass Aquarium Co Inc ( http://www.aqueonproducts.com/ ) ?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

ingg said:


> There are glass tops that have that strip off center to allow for lights. Can't for the life of me remember where to get them....hopefully someone will come along and answer that part.


Hi Ingg

These are hard to find at many LFS. You want to get the All-Glass twin tube Versa-Top.

Left C


----------



## ingg (Apr 8, 2007)

Left C has it! See, I toldja someone that had some real knowledge'd come along.... I had a smidgeon of a clue, but hehe, couldn't find 'em!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ingg

The Dr's is the only place that I know of that carries them online, but there should be others. PetSolutions.com used to carry them, but I don't think that they carry them any more.

The twin tube Versa-Tops are made with thicker glass than the regular Versa-Tops. They sure make life easier if your light fixture is around 6" wide.


----------



## BradE (Jul 4, 2007)

JDonner said:


> ...The only thing I worry about is heat, even with these fans... I don't like those horries stories of cracked canopy glass! (I'm not planning to use legs).


I'd strongly recommend getting the legs. You can easily avoid a "horror story" by getting a set of legs.


----------



## JDonner (Jul 15, 2007)

BradE said:


> I'd strongly recommend getting the legs. You can easily avoid a "horror story" by getting a set of legs.


I decided not to get the legs and use better cooling (DIY). The point is that lights hanging above a tank take away some of the beauty of the tank, not to mention that they can blind your view depending on the angle.


----------

